# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  What Are Your Dream Characters?

## Kerian

Some people talk about their DCs being people they know, and some people are vauge on the subject.

my Dream Characters are almost all people i&#39;ve never seen before, with only about 1 dream in a week with someone i recognize.  usually in a week i have about 30-50 different DCs, depending on the content of my dreams.

so basicly, what are everyone&#39;s Dream Characters and why do you think they are those?

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

About 70% of the time it&#39;s people I know, about 30% of the time it isn&#39;t. Usually when there is a large amount of people in my dreams, most will be people I don&#39;t know. However, most of my dreams don&#39;t contain many people, so they&#39;re almost always family members or friends.

----------


## JaphyR

I&#39;ve been keeping a dream journal diligently again for three weeks now.  No lucidity yet, but I&#39;ve been recalling about 3 dreams a night every single night.  The people in my dreams?  Almost always people from way back in my past.  People from elementary school (I&#39;m in my 30&#39;s).  People I hardly talked to back then&#33;  I see people from my long-distant past far more often than I see people from my recent past.

----------


## Amethyst Star

It depends.  One of the things that&#39;s very common in my dreams is the presense of large groups of people, many of whom I either don&#39;t know or I don&#39;t think about becoming acquainted with.

Fairly frequently I&#39;ll have a dream with "someone that I know" but that can mean a couple of things.  It can really be someone I know in both their physical characteristics and name, but sometimes a DC will have the name of someone I know but later I will realize that it wasn&#39;t that person.  Or, I will sometimes see someone who I would recognize as someone I know but they have a different name.

My dream scenes change so frequently, though, that I&#39;m hardly in one place for very long at all.

----------


## Eminence~

I&#39;d say that it&#39;s about 50/50 between DCs I know IRL and don&#39;t know. There are a few DCs who I see often and would love to see more often, so over a period of time they become people I know.... but not from the waking world.  :tongue2:

----------


## Jess

People in my dreams are very often people I know or knew in the past.  They&#39;re usually people who don&#39;t know each other/shouldn&#39;t be together in waking life.  That&#39;s a good dreamsign for me, or would be if I paid more attention&#33;   ::roll::

----------


## Ardent Lost

My dreams are largely filled with people i know and probably even more frequently people i used to know but don&#39;t really have contact with anymore. The rest of them are just random people i&#39;ve either made up, or people my subconscious has plucked from experience (ie. a person that may have entered my field of vision in a shopping centre or something)

----------


## NightBreeze

The characters in my dream are, I think, always those that I think are right in that particular dream... What I mean by that is that if I&#39;m having a dream about, for example, some ancient ruins, it&#39;s very likely that a the DC in that dream will look like what I think a guide looks like. Something like the embodiement of the concept of &#39;guide&#39; in my dream. This is just a very simple example... if the guide is someone who is very funny, for example, it&#39;s also possible that he is one of my friends because the &#39;funny&#39; characteristic overrules the &#39;guide&#39; characteristic ^^ This way, I make DC&#39;s that suit any possible situation in the dream, with relatives and friends having a little edge over fictive ones in terms of suitability. If the personality and appearance of a relative is REALLY far from what the DC in that situation should be, I will make one up  :smiley:  One sidenote thought, sometimes I put characters in situations in which they really don&#39;t fit.. just because it&#39;s a dream and it&#39;s not real (more or less like everything unreal in dream, it&#39;s not really based on logic). So I can find a friend of mine as the headmaster at my school, just because that fits the dream and I like the idea :smiley: 

This is just my theory, but it seems to be correct in my case. I have more DC&#39;s which I don&#39;t know, but fictive DC&#39;s don&#39;t recur that often. That guide for instance, it&#39;s highly unlikely that I&#39;ll come across him a second time, whereas family members and friends can be in a lot of dreams  :smiley: 

- Thom

----------


## N

well,nearly all my dream characters are people that I have never seen in life" I wish if they&#39;re reall   ::content::  " cause they&#39;re so sweet and nice people  :Oops:  

I rarely see people I know ,when I see these people I should see someone I don&#39;t know  :smiley:

----------


## Leo Volont

> Some people talk about their DCs being people they know, and some people are vauge on the subject.
> 
> my Dream Characters are almost all people i&#39;ve never seen before, with only about 1 dream in a week with someone i recognize.  usually in a week i have about 30-50 different DCs, depending on the content of my dreams.
> 
> so basicly, what are everyone&#39;s Dream Characters and why do you think they are those?
> [/b]



Yes, my dreams are much like yours in their demographics:  mostly people I do not know. 

yes, it asks an interesting question about what makes the difference between somebody who nearly always dreams in a realm of personal acquaintances and those who dream in the larger Dream World.

----------


## Nikolaa

sry i didn&#39;t have time to reade all the rest so...


my DC are scary and wierd,sometimes my family friends but mostly ppl i don&#39;t know

there was a dream where i was hold on to something no to fall out of the airplain,and i yelled help,but the yust looked me strangly,and i fell from the AP,landed on the ground,and my mother comes,looking at me suprized,saying "god is watching you" really wierd

----------


## hnasc

It seems possible to me that a person&#39;s dream characters vary widely, due to the person&#39;s spiritual level of participation.  I am a spiritual healer, and have done that work for many years, so a lot of "characters" in my dreams a real people.  We connect astrally, for healing work to be done.  This may not be true of others who are not healers.  

I also have a strong connection to guide and angelic aspects so many times my characters in dreamtime are vibrational entities of real essence, as opposed to something representing an issue in my life, etc.

Other times, I have dreams that I know to be representative in every aspect.  That is to say that I make up the characters to represent issues I am working on.

----------


## ninja pirate

a lot of my dream characters are strangers to me, but that&#39;s just the thing i don&#39;t understand.  these characters have such distinct facial features and identities that i&#39;m almost convinced they&#39;re real sometimes while i am lucid dreaming.  i look around and just think to myself _who are these people??_  and they never believe me if i tell them they are a dream character.  ya know, it&#39;s not just the appearance of the dream characters that get me, it&#39;s the entire dream setting.  everything in a dream is so detailed and incredible that it&#39;s hard to believe these things are just manifestations in your mind.  where the hell do these people and places come from?  any theories?

----------


## towarmforacoat

45% it&#39;s someone I actually know reletively closely if not a friend or family member.
35% A person I recognize, whether from a game or TV show
20% A randomized character of my imagination.

----------


## citizennumber3

It&#39;s very rare when one of my dream characters is a total stranger. I have plenty of faceless characters that wander the background of dream environments, but they are blurred and never the focus of my vision. If I ever see a character&#39;s face and realize they&#39;re a stranger, they only appear by themself. Just one strange dream character per dream. 95% of the time I dream about family and friends. It may have something to do with the subconcious purpose of a dream--are there subconcious messages? Are we trying to work out problems with our family and friends in the dream world before we wake? In my case, this may be true. But I have no idea. Dreams fascinate me, but I don&#39;t know very much about them.

----------


## BecomingCold216

It&#39;s about 50/50 people I know compared to complete strangers.

----------


## WaaayOutThere

I see everybody in my dreams.  Most are people I know in real life.  Probably 90%.  Many of those are celebrities though.  (Recently in dreamland, I had lunch with Tom Hanks, Tom Cruise & Steven Spielberg.  I called my husband on the phone to let him know.  Then Paris Hilton came running after me like she knew me and we were friends.)  But I have met people in my dreams that I don&#39;t know.  That would be the other 10%.  Sometimes they are really nice folks, and I wish I did know them in real life&#33;

----------


## Casualtie

my dream characters are always people i know

----------


## Gez

I only tend to have 1-2 unknown DC&#39;s in a dream although im almost always in a group of 3-5 or LOADS

----------


## Neko

I&#39;ve never had any recurring dream characters. I can remember some that I&#39;ve seen before though: A fat hairy guy who said he was 13 years old (haha), 3 hot girls playing darts with me, and Jack Black. Most of their names I don&#39;t know somehow.

----------


## badassbob

Most of my DC&#39;s are people I know, or know of. But one recurring DC who appears regularly in LD&#39;s (probably because I expect to see him now that he&#39;s appeared so many times before) is a shady looking guy, always dressed in black, usually a leather jacket and black jeans. He appears all over the  place. He often doesn&#39;t say a lot, but just follows me around wherever I go.

----------


## Ne-yo

My Dream Characters are probably 90% of People I don&#39;t know in the Physical world but I am very familiar with in the Dream World. It&#39;s the funniest feeling it&#39;s almost like I can see a Dream Character and I know that I know this person from somewhere. But they are usually very complex, they don&#39;t listen and they don&#39;t acknowledge you even if you do something extremely bizarre and most of my Characters don&#39;t seem like they care they almost seemed Robotic and Pre-programmed to play the role.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

cool topic

most of the time it&#39;s people i know:

- my boyfriend
- close family/friends (even DV members  :tongue2:  )
- I&#39;ll dream about ex&#39;s alot
- pets that have died
- Alan Rickman (probably due to my former obsession with Harry Potter)

I&#39;d say only about 25% of the time I&#39;ll dream made up people that I&#39;ve never seen before. Just a couple weeks ago I dreamt about a mannequin that turned into an almost-human.

----------


## O'nus

I believe the basis of dream characters lies within the model of the Jungian psyche.

As we develop in life, we develop a complex for certain people, moral ideas, concepts, everything.  Sometimes we identify one complex with another; we may believe that our uncle (that is, what we think our uncle is) is very alike to what a noble and chivalrous person might be (say, a "knight" complex).  Thusly, in a dream that would convey an idol to what you should behave like, you may see your uncle dressed in a knight&#39;s uniform.

So, I think that dream characters are the manifestations of each individual archetypal complex.  Our dreams will project to us (or we will project to ourselves) what we think and understand each character to be.  A pedagoguish persona might be portrayed as a middle aged man wearing a tweed jacket, roughly shaved, but very educated.  We might even project to ourselves a teacher whom we have come to idolise as "the" teacher in our lives.  Hence, we might have a dream of this teacher giving us divine advice.  In truth, (from a Jungian perspective) this is really your own psyche giving yourself advice - not your actual complex.. or teacher. 

This is why I find it easy to become lucid because I utilise the concept of the complex to recognise when I am in a dream.  If I find that my milieu is representative of my memories and internalised memories of my past, I am quickly keen to believe I am dreaming.  Contrasted to waking life where each moment should, theoretically, be a new moment in which to consistantly adapt and learn from.  I should note that recognising internalised concepts allows you to distinguish externally received information from internally projected or reflected information.

Perhaps I am wrong.. but I hope it has been enlightening.
~

----------


## Rav1

> I&#39;ve been keeping a dream journal diligently again for three weeks now.  No lucidity yet, but I&#39;ve been recalling about 3 dreams a night every single night.  The people in my dreams?  Almost always people from way back in my past.  People from elementary school (I&#39;m in my 30&#39;s).  People I hardly talked to back then&#33;  I see people from my long-distant past far more often than I see people from my recent past.
> [/b]



I&#39;m also at you age and I got a lot of dreams from the elementary school. I often wonder why not from the high school or the jobs I did after.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

My DCs are either my friends or people I have never seen; more often they are the latter. I used to have a recurring DC, but he got stabbed.

----------


## King and God

Mostly people/animals I know of. My cats are probably the most common dream characters.

I have also got random people and giants/monsters.

----------


## Eminence~

> I used to have a recurring DC, but he got stabbed.
> [/b]



o__o

D&#39;:

----------

